
AWS Users Are Leaving Security Holes - ssclafani
http://www.csoonline.com/article/684760/researchers-aws-users-are-leaving-security-holes
======
DenisM
tl/dr: people publish their AMIs and leave sensitive stuff in them.

------
redsymbol
The researchers created a scanner that is supposed to check for these
vulnerabilities:

<https://code.google.com/p/amid/>

Its readme contains some links that appear worth reading, if you're deploying
AMIs securely.

The researchers' own page on this story:

<http://trust.cased.de/AMID>

